# Mallorca in September- need free/ cheap accommodation for a week



## sunshinelover (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi there

I will be traveling to Mallorca this September and was wondering if anyone would put up a South African girl (31 years old) from 14th -22nd September?? lane:

My friend who is traveling with me leaves on 16th September and ill be on my own until 22nd.

Really just looking for somewhere to shower and sleep as will be out all day exploring the island and looking for potential work (from November).

I am happy to help out with light housework or anything else you might need doing- in exchange for the accommodation.

Thanks
xChantelle


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

sunshinelover said:


> Hi there
> 
> I will be traveling to Mallorca this September and was wondering if anyone would put up a South African girl (31 years old) from 14th -22nd September?? lane:
> 
> ...


Hi Chantelle

I cant help you I,m afraid as I live on the mainland.

Im reluctant to say this and sound like an old woman!!  BUT, despite the majority of people on the forum being very friendly (and I feel sure most of them really are like this in "real life") ... please be careful !!

Anyone could be on the forums responding to such requests ... and you wont know who they are, what they are like, or if they are genuine. I am sure you are a responsible intelligent lady  but do be very careful!

Sorry! Im a Mum - its my job to worry ! 

Sue :ranger:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sunshinelover said:


> Hi there
> 
> I will be traveling to Mallorca this September and was wondering if anyone would put up a South African girl (31 years old) from 14th -22nd September?? lane:
> 
> ...



I am appalled that you coud even contemplate asking something like this on an open forum! How about seeing this from our viewpoint. Someone who sees your post, makes contact, you go and stay there and they rape and murder you or worse??!!!!!

Sorry if that sounds harsh

Jo xxx


----------

